# How long should mince keep?



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

How long should mince keep in the fridge?

I made chilli on Monday night for lunch at work and finished it today. Seemed ok but just wanna be sure. :thumbup1:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I wouldnt eat it after 3 - 4 days but if your ok tomorrow then we know we can leave it longer :laugh:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Someone told me the other day that chicken would keep for months in the freezer.

I checked the next day and the fvcker was dead.


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Someone told me the other day that chicken would keep for months in the freezer.
> 
> I checked the next day and the fvcker was dead.


:laugh:


----------



## MongolianCuuunt (Jan 14, 2011)

Goddamn it, i need 994 posts to fill in to get gold acc .lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

If its in the fridge and already cooked, it should last a solid week. Depending on how often your fridge is opened (every 10 mins if like mine) and how full it is.

If its uncooked, then expect it to discolour within 2-3 days. Having said that, i have cooked mince that looks ready to be thrown out and had no issues with it.

In my missus fridge it stays fresh for atleast 3 days longer than my own..mainly cos my own is always full and always being opened.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

This actually depends on how long you had the uncooked meat in the refrigerator. Typically you can go only about five days before it starts getting slimy. Slime is created from the build up of bacteria on the surface. Bacteria can reproduce very rapidly under the right conditions on the right foods. If you cooked it immediately when you get home six days would be accurate. However, if it sat for three days you only have about three to go. The reason is not that the meat is rotten but that once bacteria has grown on the surface and has contaminated it you cannot cook out the toxins from the bacteria.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

MongolianCuuunt said:


> Goddamn it, i need 994 posts to fill in to get gold acc .lol


And wait till 2012 :laugh:


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Right that's fine, I buy it and cook it straight away, getting 4 servings out it .. so should be fine.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dan236 (Jun 5, 2009)

I wouldn't eat meat 3 days after it was opened, just incase to be honest.


----------

